# amstaff



## datguy83p (Feb 23, 2009)

What r they bloodlines? I know jeep, cowboy,colby, r pitbull bloodlines


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe Gaff is amstaff but i'm not sure. some one will jump in here and let you know if im right


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

To name a few...
Ruffian, White Rock, X-pert, Tacoma, Fraja, Sierra, Some Gaff are AmStaff some are APBT


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

My staff is heavy Sierra / Michl and is registered AKC ( Amstaff )& UKC ( APBT ).


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lets not forget York and Nevada


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

RowdyTown, Noble, Dickerson, Saben,


----------

